# Forrest Bridge 300lt. Vid update 5 may. Emergent growth!



## chrisfraser05 (28 Dec 2010)

After planning for nearly 6 months here, Finally is "Forrest Bridge".

I'll start with a little (if boring) intro for those who don't know me. 

I've liked the idea of getting a tank for a long long time and have a good friend who works in local tropical fish shop.

In April this year I got myself a 40 liter tank which I promptly overstocked and had to quickly buy an 80lt clearseal as I was doing Very frequent waterchanges in the first few weeks lol

I then started learning, and reading, and spending and ended up with a pair of pretty nice little tanks with some healthy plants in them. Both had gravel substrates but I was making do as I learned with the intention of a much bigger upgrade.

I have to point out here that when a hobby bites me I tend to go all in, try to learn what I can and maybe become a little obsessive?!?

Here being my case in point.....














If you are going to do something..... Do it well lol

Anyway. I managed to get my tanks up and running, then had to deploy to Afghanistan 

Not to worry though, I have a pretty reliable (and patient) wife. I showed her what I wanted her to do, she thankfully kept really good care of my tanks and developed the plants and fish well. On my weeks leave in september I was amazed how good my little tanks were looking. To say I was proud of her was an understatement.

I started my spending spree safe in the knowlege that my plants were growing ready for my new plan...
We had a couple of algae issues, both times she sent me photographs, stuck her hands in and felt it for me, was it slimey, was it powdery etc etc.... I did the research, came up with the solutions. Overcame the problems 
I was basically maintaining the tanks from 3000 miles away lmao.

Uh oh!!! 

My fatherinlaw is rushed into hospital. My wife needed to run to be at his bedside. 
Her friend offered to feed the fish and rabbits, my friend offered to come round and do water changes. Sorted... you'd think!

Now my missus forgets to tell her pal how much to feed, also never mentions that the CO2 (tetra optimat) needs done in the morning. My friend, unfamiliar with planted tanks pops round after the first month, changes about 25% water and cleans the glass. Leaves it the second month as he knows I'm due home!

The fatherinlaw is now home and stable   My tanks was full of BGA, BBA, green algae, brown slime.... 

Plants wise some of my plants had overtaken the others and had blocked their light. My HC was gone and after trimming BBA off most were almost not worth keeping!!!

Oh well then... best layed plans lol


----------



## chrisfraser05 (28 Dec 2010)

*Re: Along time coming.... Forrest Bridge!*

So.... The Spec!

*Tank*
300lt Aqua one bowfront with stand.

*Filtration*
Aqua one CF1200
Ehiem ecco pro 130 (600lt)
Korilla 2? (2300lt) powerhead
Korilla copy 3000lt of ebay (cheap as hell  )

*Lighting*
2x 30w T8's.  Osram 840 and Osram 880 lamps chosen after reading the article on James planted tank.
3x blue LED strips as moonlight for viewing tank outside photoperiod.

*Substrate*
Westland aquatic compost (pond compost) 2x large bags.
seachem flourite black sand 2x large bags
Small natural coloured pea gravel from my now defunct 40lt.

*Ferts*
EI using recipie from James planted tank

*Plants*
(here you will have to forgive me. I was using the tropica cards for alot of my identification but my wife threw them out. Alot of the plants I will have to identify as I go along)
Front left will eventually be HC carpet. Also has some pogostomon helferi.
Stems up above the cliff face. Egeria Densa, Cabomba and the other one (green red, very quick growing).
Rear right. Cobomba again mixed with other quite tall growing leafy plant (lol)
Center Java moss covered piece of wood (the bridge) with large grasses and an amazon sword growing behind.
On the rockface there are various mosses as follows,
weeping moss, flame moss, Japan string moss, fissidents fontinalis, round pelia, 
monosolenium tenerum, xmas moss, peacock moss, java moss.

*CO2*
5kg Fe
TCM dual regulator
Timed Solenoid
Bubble counter
Ebay sourced reactor

*Fish*
(I have to say that if I had been planning a planted tank right from day one I would have prob gone with a different choice of fish but I refuse to rehome any so I will only expand the numbers of my current stock from here on)
4x Amano shrimp
3x Platys
2x Glass cats
3x Zebra Danios
6x Cloud minnows
2x Kuhli loaches
2x Peppered Corys
6x Endlers guppys
11x Wild green neons
12x Ottos catfsih

soon to be joined my 25 RCS 

Think thats the lot.... heres a quick pic as a taster.





Note some of the plants are not looking overly healthy (making a recovery from the old tanks) and the floating stuff lol


----------



## chrisfraser05 (28 Dec 2010)

*Re: Along time coming.... Forrest Bridge!*

Heres some shots of the equipment




Waterchange kit and electric pump







Ehiem Ecco and CO2 reactor.




Aqua one CF1200 & FE




The Reg







All timed and labled, hopefully make life alot easier lol


----------



## chrisfraser05 (28 Dec 2010)

*Re: Along time coming.... Forrest Bridge!*




3000lt cheapo pump, on 24/7




Korilla 2300lt pump, comes on with CO2 and off with lights.




Outlet from Ehiem, enriched with CO2. Currently comes straight out below the Korilla and is below the spraybar. 
Current can be seen to push the water from this straight forward and along the front of the tank before running along the back. I am so far happy the CO2 is reaching all the plants.




Moonlight. As you can see the home made spraybar runs almost the length of the tank.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (28 Dec 2010)

*Re: Along time coming.... Forrest Bridge!*

The scape.

From left


----------



## chrisfraser05 (28 Dec 2010)

*Re: Along time coming.... Forrest Bridge!*

The raised forrest




The cliff face







The bridge



(its deceiving, you could easily get your fist in the gap underneath it)




Hello!!!




One of the 3 remaining leaves on the sword after the BBA


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Dec 2010)

*Re: Along time coming.... Forrest Bridge!*

nice start Chris and a great read!

What is the plant in the center? It's not a non aquatic plant is it?? I may be wrong...

Love the slope of the substrate as well.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (28 Dec 2010)

*Re: Along time coming.... Forrest Bridge!*

A couple of the "Guys"









And lastly my secret weapon!!!!

Behind the rockwork I have a cave system created using Plastic tubing meant for hamsters.
The cave system is about 6 inches back behind the face, about 6 inches below the raised forrest and is about 12-14 inches in length.

Here are the 3 hidden entrances.











These are currently home to the Amanos and the Kuhlis. The Corys and Platys have been known to go in one entrance and come out another after a few moments though


----------



## chrisfraser05 (28 Dec 2010)

*Re: Along time coming.... Forrest Bridge!*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> nice start Chris and a great read!
> 
> What is the plant in the center? It's not a non aquatic plant is it?? I may be wrong...
> 
> Love the slope of the substrate as well.



The long grass type one? I bought it from P@H, I was under the impression they only deal with Tropica so assumed that it would be aquatic. I will look into it though and find out 

Hopefully I can keep the Journal interesting to keep those who I would like advice from reading it lol

Thanks buddy.

And thanks to EVERYONE on UKAPS for all the advice I have received over the last 8 months. I hope to make you all proud.

I intended doing a step by step on this tank from the initial build but as I was so down trodden by the state of my plants when I got home earlier in the month I really couldn't face it.

Heres to a fresh start and hopefully a good tank lol

Next, learn to take good photos!


Cheers, Chris


----------



## mrjackdempsey (28 Dec 2010)

*Re: Along time coming.... Forrest Bridge!*

Hi Chris, we 'meet' again ,tank is looking sweet and looking forward to see how it develops , don't forget you got a pupil looking to you for guidance and inspiration (no pressure)Know what you mean about jumping in to a new hobby with both feet ,it does take over.Best for the future and glad your wife's dad is on the mend
Dave


----------



## chrisfraser05 (28 Dec 2010)

*Along time coming.... Forrest Bridge!*

Cheers dave. 

I'm going to compile a list of links to my bedtime reading and some of the products I've used either later tonight or tomorrow.

Can't wait to see how it develops either lol


----------



## chrisfraser05 (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: Along time coming.... Forrest Bridge!*

Arrrggghhhhhh!!!

I am sick of pulling clumps of HC from the powerheads and strainers and replanting it!

Think its got something to do with the Corys and Platys


----------



## chrisfraser05 (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: Along time coming.... Forrest Bridge!*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> What is the plant in the center? It's not a non aquatic plant is it?? I may be wrong...




Found out about the plant.

Its a spider plant or pongol sword.

Its NON Aquatic!!! Whoops.

Will be looking for a refund from P@H later this afternoon!

Cheers buddy


----------



## chrisfraser05 (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: Along time coming.... Forrest Bridge!*

ianho, thanks for pointing out about the Spider Sword 

I went into P@H and they really couldn't be helpfull enough. They took my point, offered exchange and even removed the stuff they still had from the display lol

Got some more Vallisneria nana to replace it. The Nana I already have seems to be growing well already so it'll do for now


----------



## nry (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: Along time coming.... Forrest Bridge!*

2 bucket method perchance?

Ditch the Meguiars liquid wax though, you'd be way better off with something more substantial like Pete's 53, looks amazing on darker coloured cars


----------



## nry (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: Along time coming.... Forrest Bridge!*

Check out Comma Rain Clear Gel too, lasts WAY better than RainX and is less smeary to apply - that or some AquaPel for 6mnths life per coat.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: Along time coming.... Forrest Bridge!*

2 bucket all the way bud 

The megs was a gift, my usual fare is Poorboys black hole (iirc), really retains the depth between machine polishes!

Loving the Astra bud, was toying with white wheels and it goes to show.... they look the danglies!


----------



## nry (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: Along time coming.... Forrest Bridge!*

Black Hole is a glaze, I wonder if it would be good applied over a decent wax, should give more durability and lastability 

And cheers yeah, aside from being a right pain to keep clean, white on black (or any primary colour) works in my opinion 

A few tweaks under the LPG powered hood too, but only a 1.6 16v


----------



## chrisfraser05 (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: Along time coming.... Forrest Bridge!*

Bet its better on the fuel than mine though lol

Mines a Cammed 2.6!


----------



## chrisfraser05 (3 Jan 2011)

*Update 03 Jan*

Right, another week of replanting HC and the odd little play and trim along the way.

Firstly, what have I learned this week?

Corys are the least helpfull fish when trying to grow an HC carpet!
Every morning I am replanting the ever dwindling amount of HC. The corys have now progressed to following the tweesers and picking it out while I'm planting the next bit!
I decided on Saturday to be a little territorial and chased off the female cory (biggest culprit) with my tweesers...
If fish could laugh she was doing it! She danced around litterally playing with me and playing chicken with the tweesers.
Moral of that one, the corys will win 

Next thing I learned is that vallisneria nana is really quite a quick grower in a high nutrient/co2 tank.
I had a bit of this transferred from my old tank and though it would look good having a little nearer the front infront of the rocks.
Bad idea, this stuff was putting out shoots all over!!!!  WOW!
Removed loads of it and have replanted it nearer the back alongside the stuff I collected from P@H the other day.

The Spider sword (non aquatic) has gone making way for some more nana and the cabomba is starting to really take off 

Lastly I have got a little prob with what I think is BBA near the front at the center of the tank.
I reckon alot of the prob is BBA having been transfered from the old tank after the disaster but am open to suggestion.
Flow really shouldn't be an issue in this area and CO2 is defo not a prob, nearly gassed the fish on Wednesday and am back down to 3bps.
I will continue to cut off effected leaves and hopefully it will not return. Certainly there has been no return of BBA on the leaves on any of the stems at the back left and right after the cropping last week.

Thanks for reading, chris


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jan 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 03 01 2011*

Chris, i really like the pile of rocks that you have to the left. I may try something like that next.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (3 Jan 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 03 01 2011*

Thanks bud 

Its not quite a pile though 

I built up the back with soil so at the back the soil/sand depth goes right to the bottom. The cliff is placed infront and I used bonsi potting mesh in the soil to support it in places to stop it all moving forward.

I ended up having to add an inch of pea gravel ontop after a disaster with the powerhead falling and blowing some of the soil away. It was either add some gravel or remove the fish, drain the tank and add more soil/sand. Easy method picked lol


----------



## chrisfraser05 (3 Jan 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 03 01 2011*

And a quick vid, algae visable at around 50 secs


----------



## mrjackdempsey (3 Jan 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 03 01 2011*

Hi Chris,
tank looking very well but you answered a question I never asked out loud -why are corys never in planted tanks pictures and videos? Have several scores of these little beauties in different tanks including some wild caught from Columbia imported by a friend (C.'deckeri & C. rabauti)Beautiful fish with bags of personality .Keep the faith


----------



## chrisfraser05 (8 Jan 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 03 01 2011*

Update 08 Jan 2011

I've been away for a few days, and got home this afternoon. Got in looking forward to doing LOTS of pet related stuff lol

Firstly check the main tank.... Lots of floating plants to sort out later but other than that things look pretty good. 









Then get the new arrivals aclimating 








Next, get on with feeding the monsters.....

Heres the three older of our rabbits,








Then two of the babies,









then the other of the babies we are selling,





Lastly here's Treacle the full double lion head, he's about 6 months old and we are intending breeding him at a later date.





I guess someones been having fun playing in the snow 







Now, where was I????

Oh yea, Fishies!!!!

Oh oh 





Purely as its such a newly setup tank (abeit with the filter from a tank I tore down 3 days before setting up the tank) I checked the ammo on my daughters tank.

Now this tank seemed to have cycled but is now showing 1ppm.
No biggie, did a 50% WC and will keep doing them for a few days before doing anything else.

Maybe it is a bad idea having my bristle nose plec in there (temp home) so will move him into my main tank earlier than planned!









All done, thats better 

Now quick check on my newbies





Level in bucket seems good, time to turn off the feed from the tank and leave them a little longer to get used to the parameters.

Quick pic of my thermal bags I bought for collecting fish from the shop 





Next, sort the tank out while I wait.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (8 Jan 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 03 01 2011*

Tools out,





Can't believe all this even though the tank was sorted on Tuesday night!!! 

Sheesh





Now a quick feed to distract before adding the newbies,









Now, without further adoo....

My new Cobalt Gouramis and my new Honey Gouramis 











And the obligitory FTS 




Now I'm done for the night on the planted tank, time to work on my new marine one 

http://i524.photobucket.com/albums/cc32 ... C02726.jpg

Nicceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Chris


----------



## chrisfraser05 (23 Jan 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 08 01 2011*

Took a couple of before shots and planned to do a thorough look around and clean up tonight.

I've lost a Glass catfish and 2 endlers guppies this week (I just can't find them) and my Female Cobalt gourami got badly attacked by the male snd didn't make it.

Water parameters as always are spot on so no worries there 

New additions are as follows....

7 Wild Green Neons, around 20 juvinile Cherry shrimp (cheers Chilled) and an assasin snail.

The snail was a necessity as through boredom I've been overfeeding and noticed alot of young snails and a bit of staghorn this week!

Anyway, when trimming the plants I started to notice how my substrate is slowly shifting forward on the left hand side and is exposing roots at the back corner. Some of the plants were begining to come loose.
Also I wasn't 100% happy about the position of some plants either so....

Decided to move a little substrate and move some plants.... The after pics will now really have to wait lol

Before...




Can actually see the growth now comparing to earlier pics!




My new addition, pulled out a few empty shells already in only 48hrs!

After...




Eeekkk!




The guys having fun during the draining! lol

After refilling its not a hell of alot better so will wait till it settles before doing more pics.
Either that or may end up making a mess of it again and moving more substrate tomorrow afternoon!

Cheers, chris


----------



## nry (23 Jan 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 23 Jan. Whoops!*

Oops, greenwater is horrible, I ended up buying a UV filter to clear mine!


----------



## chrisfraser05 (23 Jan 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 23 Jan. Whoops!*

thats no green water! Thats the sand/earth churned up lol


----------



## chrisfraser05 (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 23 Jan. Whoops!*

New lights have arived!!!!!  gonna unpack them and have a look then decide if I'm just going to fit them today or not!


----------



## BigTom (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 23 Jan. Whoops!*

How did clearing up the water go? I'm trying to decide if I can face the faff of doing a similar rearrange on my soil/sand substrate.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 23 Jan. Whoops!*

Its not looking too bad to be honest.

I moved alot more yesterday then did about a 300% waterchange lol

Heres a today pic





Lights,





Its come with 10000k bulbs so I've got a basket on lamp specs with osram 840s and 880s ready for pay day. Also checked a load of 24w lamps in the basket for when I order my smaller unit 








Note the lower height of the right hand substrate in this last pic. Also its cloudier again a little as I've been replanting my HC on the left which is now quite loose and a little sandy


----------



## chrisfraser05 (28 Jan 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 23 Jan. Whoops!*

Well, the waters cleared up alot 

I'm absolutely loving the new lights, the substrate move went well and I think its much better.

Rather than a load of pics I've taken a 6 min video which shows the fish enjoying their enviroment.

Not the cory daring to go inside the shrimps cave at about 1.40, thats the furthest into there I've seen anything bar the khulis go in there since the Amanos took it over. It's like the bronx in the caves!!!!



Cheers guys, chris


----------



## Nelson (28 Jan 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 28 Jan. 6min Vid*

i really like the way you've done the right side.with the ledge and lower substrate.i may have to copy that one day   .
what sand is that ?.

the white rock on the left doesn't look right to me though.too distracting,sorry   .


----------



## chrisfraser05 (28 Jan 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 28 Jan. 6min Vid*

The black sand is Seachem flourite sand and the rest is Westland aquatic compost from Dobbies garden center. 
Its a really sandy soil and was perfect for the natural look.

The rocks all looked BLACK as black could be when I put them in the tank, is weird how things change once water is put in lol

It doesn't actually look as light as that, its more of a grey and doesn't pull the eye to it in reality, I think the camera was being washed out by the T5's!

Maybe be better when my proper bulbs get here from lampspecs, these are the 10000k lamps that came with the unit at the mo!

Thanks, chris


----------



## Tom (28 Jan 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 28 Jan. 6min Vid*

I also really like the look of the lower substrate. Very "biotope" looking!


----------



## chrisfraser05 (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 28 Jan. 6min Vid*

Just a very quick update here as I'm away for two weeks as of tomorrow.

The water has almost completely cleared but a combo of the lighting and my camera skills makes it look alot worse that it is lol

Theres been a noticable increase in growth since the lights went in, a few plants more than others but I'm even begining to see some red leaves appearing here and there!





I found (for the first time ever) some HC in my local shop and boy did it look healthy 
I decided to get just one pot and have just cut the wool into chunks to plant as I'm being lazy for a change.
There is still quite alot of HC in the tank it is just dark green and never really grew under the old lights so hopefull the old and the new will tank off over the next few weeks.





Managed to get 3 pots of one of my faves too which will supliment the lone piece I already had,

Heres my pogostemon helferii...












Again guys, thanks for looking and hope to speak to you all again soon 

Chris


----------



## chrisfraser05 (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 29 jan, new plants and pics*

WOW!!!!!!

Got back last night after nearly 2 weeks away, I was shocked at the growth!

I've only seen the tank with the moonlights on as it was late but WOW!!! lol

Will take pics later


----------



## Nelson (17 Feb 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 29 jan, new plants and pics*

pics   .


----------



## chrisfraser05 (17 Feb 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 29 jan, new plants and pics*

Oh crap yea..... ~Ummmmmmm......

I've cropped all the stems right back to nearly nothing to get rid of all the old straggly growth so the left hand side of the tank looks really bare!

Also removed and replanted the right hand side removing the cabomba 

Tanks looking bare but also will be looking ace for it lol

Will remember to charge the camera tomorrow.... promise!


----------



## chrisfraser05 (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 29 jan, new plants and pics*

Right, new bulbs arrived today and they are MUCH better. Colours looking alot less washed out 

eres some updated pics after a Massive crop and rearange.

Also the colouring from the new bulbs in much better 


































Amano shrimp








This is PRE equipment tidy! Most of the things I only use infrequently are now in a cupboard. Just kept the daily bits under the tank!








Some of the first lot of HC surviving from the low light. Yet to see it take off!
































Plecs out, must be night time!!!






***Video- please click***


Thanks again for looking!


----------



## Angus (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 19 Feb, new plants, lights and pi*

lovely mate  the hygrophila on the right is looking wicked, love the graded gravels.


----------



## Celestial (20 Feb 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 19 Feb, new plants, lights and pi*

Its looking great mate, the marine tank is coming along nicely too!


----------



## chrisfraser05 (24 Feb 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 19 Feb, new plants, lights and pi*

Quick update 

Not really done alot to the tank since the big crop... not really had to 

Things are looking pretty good on the whole. 

Theres a little BBA on the rocks dead front center but they've had that for ages and I'm reluctant to mess with things as long as its not expanding.

Apart from that I'm pretty much on a maintanance program with the tank now, the less messing the better lol

Oh oh oh, my HC has finally started to really root and spread.
Theres only a small area where the ground shoots are spreading at the moment but its promising. I've gone through 6 pots now fighting innitially low lighting then the corys but it looks like I'm on the long road to growing my HC carpet 








Random pics


























Thanks, chris


----------



## samkiller42 (2 Mar 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 24 Feb, Pics*

Tank looks great fella. Loving the 'cliffs' And has given me the idea for my tank too.

Sam


----------



## chrisfraser05 (13 Mar 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. Update 24 Feb, Pics*

Just a very quick update, no new pics at the mo.

I've removed the 6 cloud minnows to see if I can breed them in a smaller tank of their own, will put them back in a few weeks.

I replaced the heater as I got it second hand with the tank and did not know how old it was. The old heater is now being used when I make up SW for my marine tank.

I added one of my spare bulbs to the light unit so I've gone up to running 4x54w T5ho. I was running 3 till yesterday but my HC was still not spreading how I'd like. I noticed alot more pearling late afternoon so well chuffed 

When cropping all my stems I tried moving my power heads about....
Not the best idea. this only brought on some BBA in a few places in the tank. 
Have put them back where they were lol.
Moral of that one, if somethings working.... leave it alone!

My stems are making a very slow recovery after being cropped at substrate height. I didn't know wether they would come back at all so happy with that. 
The new growth is alot more attractive than the original growth from when I was only running the T8's.

Everything else plant wise is just thickening out nicely. Not really had to trim anything height wise, just all getting nice and bushy 

Fish wise theres been no deaths, births etc. 

I am getting a male platy today though to go with the 3 females. Possibly not the best idea but I can't help myself lol

Will update with pics when I get the chance.

Chris


----------



## chrisfraser05 (22 Apr 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. update 13 mar, Pics*

I've just got back from being away and I was surprised at the amount of growth...

Heres the pics 

































Further updates soon


----------



## chump54 (22 Apr 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. update 21 apr, Pics*

great job, nice lush growth, especially like the emersed plants. 

Chris


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Apr 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. update 21 apr, Pics*

A rapid transformation!

maybe there are a few things that can be learned from this? going away...did the tank get any ferts, waterchanges? etc etc.

Take note of what happened before and after, and apply this to when your at home maybe? 

good job


----------



## George Farmer (23 Apr 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. update 21 apr, Pics*

Nice growth, Chris!

Any reason for the long filter hose?  You'll be losing a lot of flow unnecessarily.


----------



## spyder (23 Apr 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. update 21 apr, Pics*

Those scissors will be on trimming overtime.

Did you put that male plattie in there?


----------



## chrisfraser05 (23 Apr 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. update 21 apr, Pics*

Thanks guys.

I've played around with the the way the stems sit and let a little more light down to the from whilst also trying to get more hygrophillia to grow out the top 

I've moved the right hand power head down a little to try and push move of the co2 around the bottom again. I've given up on a nice carpet but with the increased mass of plants I've seen a little BBA come back at the front.

I've removed a bulb aswell today to slow the growth back a little... back down to 3 54w T5s lol

I used shorter hoses to begin with George but it was difficult to get the filter out without making a mess so I made the hoses about 12" longer and no more wet cabinet and carpet during maint lol

Yes I did the nasty and put the male platy in lol. Theres now 4 girls and a boy.... its like a little porn show lmao

Might have to put some pics up of my marine later... got a star fish and 5 new corals today


----------



## John Starkey (23 Apr 2011)

*Re: Forrest Bridge. update 21 apr, Pics*

Certainly got some good growth going on there,  

john.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (5 May 2011)

I'll let the vid do all the talking


----------



## chrisfraser05 (6 May 2011)

I managed to find 15 baby platys in there yesterday and put them in the kitchen tank lmao


----------



## Jenks (7 Sep 2011)

Hi Chris, i'm new to this forum an have been reading through your journal as i'm thinking about using aquatic compost for a substrate but wasnt to sure if it was any good (looking at your latest pics i can see that it works pretty good lol). I'm upgrading my tank at the end of the month (been ordered just waiting for it to arrive), think that aquatic compost is the way to go an the money i save on substrate i'll spend on co2 an plants. Thanks for taking the time to upload the pics, an to keep your notes updated.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (8 Sep 2011)

Hi jenks,

Welcome to Ukaps. 

I've not posted in a while on here but there are no changes lol

I'd recommend the compost however be patient and try not to disturb it too much till its settled. The water clouds quickly before roots take hold etc.

Where abouts are you from fella?


----------

